# Violin tips please.



## RJ Empson

Hi I'm new here, I'm 29 and am looking to start playing violin. I have looked the subject up on the net and have found some info but would really appreciate any advice from all of you guys.

I can read music to a point and have previous experience playing guitar, bass guitar and a recorder.


----------



## mamascarlatti

I can't play myself but have spent the past 7 years as a coach to my Suzuki-learning children and I would say "get a teacher". The tone you obtain from the violin is so dependent on position, bowhold, stance, armweight etc that you really need to get these right. Moreover the position feels pretty unnatural at first. And of course you have to have excellent pitch to get the intonation right, and there is nothing to guide you but your ear and eventually muscle memory.


----------



## grixxviolist

have a violin, have a violin teacher.. and once he gives you things to read, study them all.. the suzuki method is good for starters, but be sure to still read notes. be sure to have a piano near you while practicing so that you can familiarize yourself with the right pitches and eventually it will become natural for you to identify if you're playing the right sound or not. learn the positions, and practice doing scales. i suggest a Hrimaly book for that. 

lastly, if you want to improve on a technique, you have to practice it regularly even if it frustrates you at first. every practice (even if it's just 30 minutes) you must have a goal (ex: i will perfect my C Major scale today) and do it within your scheduled time.


----------



## Taneyev

Go to "violinist.com" They are all professionals or violin students, and they can be very helpful.


----------



## appoggiatura

You have to take many things into account when playing violin... The bow, the fingers, a _relaxed_ posture, how much you 'press' on your bow, how much bow you use.... 
A teacher is essential for learning the appropiate technique. The posture is very important.


----------



## Vaneyes

I like this work ethic...

View attachment 3118


----------



## glory

How do you find a teacher who is going to be able to give you what you really need? Where is the best place to begin? I have talked to some, but they all seem to not be that interested. maybe its because I'm not a child, which is frustrating to hear, but I have been looking for months. There are not Conservatories in Texas (houston), like there was when I was in Baltimore (Peabody). That was where I learned Piano, theory and composition. 
If anyone knows of a great violin teacher, who teaches adults here in Houston, I would really like to have a link to them!

Thanks so much,
Glory


----------

